# With 5 pts so far, Amasa or Baraga 2011? Newbie



## swmmark (Sep 22, 2010)

My hunting partner and I both have 5 points now and are planning on bear hunting this fall. I am trying to decide which BMU to apply for. Its between Amasa and Baraga units. Our guide recommends applying for Amasa over Baraga w/ 5 points, though he guides in both units. 
I am slightly concerned about not getting a tag in Amasa with 5 pts. According to the DNR, Amasa w/ 5pts was 98% in 2010, though Baraga was easily 100%. Clearly the odds are in our favor either way. *My question is what happens if we are not chosen for our 1st choice in Amasa, and have Baraga as our 2nd choice? *

The way I understand the booklet is that I if we don't draw Amasa (1st choice) then the only way we get a baraga tag(2nd choice) is if there are leftovers in Baraga? 
Does this mean we might be stuck w/ a 2nd or 3rd season hunt? Or would we be pretty much guaranteed the Baraga 1st season hunt because of our 5 pts? Not sure if we are taking a slight risk and if its worth it. We are set on hunting this year, first season. 1st time bear hunters. Don't want to wait another year. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Listen to your guide and apply for the unit that you want. Since you are applying as partners you are odds on favorite for drawing a tag.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just put in for Baraga 1st period. I'm a non-res now & have 7 points going into the draw. The way I read it I should get a permit, since last year half the guys got a permit with 6 points.

Since I don't plan to pull the trigger on an average bear,2nd time on a bear hunt, I think I'll just bring my lightweight 284 win. Maybe if the game cams show a monster coming in I'll setup the 300WSM again.


----------



## cartersclawsantlers (Jun 9, 2011)

Amasa, bergland, and carney unit bear guide here. Anyone who is looking for 2011 and future bear hunts please by all means check out my website and see what I have to offer. cartersclawsandantlers dot webs dot com. Happy hunting!


----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

claw's is your ad a commercial posting? Do you have a federal land use permit,I am not sure they will give one for that large of an area to one individual or business..just curious


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

To the original question, it depends on your objective too. Amasa has a higher success rate, and is a smaller area. IMO Amasa is the best bet for those two reasons, but Baraga has some great bear country depending on where you're going to hunt. 

If you list Baraga 1st season as your second choice, you can't get stuck with a 2nd or 3rd season.

Which guide have you decided on? I would ask them for references that have hunted both areas and compare their notes and opinions before making a decision that's been 5-6 years in the making.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds as though we may be going through the same guide??? PM me. You will get the Amasa tag with 5 points. That is the same tag I applied for (With 5 points also) Last year there was only one person that didn't get a tag with 5 points and there was an * by that person meaning there was some kind of issue I believe.


----------

